# Siser Easyweed Stretch opinons?



## cubedecibel (Nov 1, 2009)

I would like if anyone used Siser Easyweed Strech (PS film Stretch) On regular cotton t-shirts (like gildan 2000/5000)

I have now tried Siser Easy weed, and like it overall, but not the hand, therefore I would like to know more about the Easyweed stretch.

I would really love your opinions on easyweed stretch. How does it weed, easy to remove backing, multilayering?

Thanks in advance

Jean


----------



## cubedecibel (Nov 1, 2009)

cubedecibel said:


> I would like if anyone used Siser Easyweed Strech (PS film Stretch) On regular cotton t-shirts (like gildan 2000/5000)
> 
> I have now tried Siser Easy weed, and like it overall, but not the hand, therefore I would like to know more about the Easyweed stretch.
> 
> ...



Anyone...?!


----------



## kathbath (Nov 6, 2007)

EasyWeed Stretch was developed for performance wear like Under Armour, Lycra & DriFit. Comparing it to EasyWeed, the EasyWeed Stretch is thinner, has a matte finish, super soft hand & an incredible amount of stretch.


----------



## KathleenS (Sep 29, 2009)

EasyWeed Stretch was developed for performance wear like Under Armour, Lycra & DriFit. Comparing it to EasyWeed, the EasyWeed Stretch is thinner, has a matte finish, super soft hand & an incredible amount of stretch.


----------



## cubedecibel (Nov 1, 2009)

KathleenS said:


> EasyWeed Stretch was developed for performance wear like Under Armour, Lycra & DriFit. Comparing it to EasyWeed, the EasyWeed Stretch is thinner, has a matte finish, super soft hand & an incredible amount of stretch.


Well, I know, but the question was how well it works on standard cotton t-shirts. I Do want a thinner, and matt film. EasyWeed did not fit my needs.


----------



## KathleenS (Sep 29, 2009)

EasyWeed works equally well on 100% cotton, 50/50, & 100 polyester.


----------



## cubedecibel (Nov 1, 2009)

Allright! I've ordered a sample of Stretch from my local siser distributor.


----------



## amyo11 (Oct 27, 2010)

CAn anyone tell me what type/content of spandex siser stretch will stick too? Nylon Spandex (I tried and no)? Poly Sapndex? Lycra? I shop at spandex world and it seems most spandex or lycra contains nylon which is a no go so I am at a loss what to use. I emailed but did not get a clear answer...just try and see...well I am wasting alot of time trying...if they say it stick to spandex I think they should be able to clarify the content.


----------



## KathleenS (Sep 29, 2009)

Spandex & Lycra are synthetic materials of nylon or polyester & Spandex.. The percentages of each of these can vary, this is why we recommend testing. Did you use med-firm pressure & wait 24 hours before laundering? Fell free to contact me direct & I will help you. Kathleen Servais 440-665-5576

Happy Printing!!


----------



## amyo11 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hello,
Yes, I purchase my spandex from spandexworld.com and it is mostly nylon spandex though there are many types and sheens, matte, holographic etc. I did apply as instructed and the garment was worn and laundered after several days. Though the vinyl did not come off after 3 machine washes then i stretched the spandex the vinyl pulled away from fabric and lifted in some areas instead of stretching completely with the fabric. So I am either using the wrong fabric or the fabric is too stretchy...any ideas?? THe fabric I was using was 80/20 nylon/spandex mystique. I am wondering if it is because of the mystique overlay causing the problems. I would really like to purchase the proper type of spandex to make my garments out of so I can use this product and just need to know what spandex I should buy. My only requirement is that is is a 4 way stretch spandex fabric.


----------



## KathleenS (Sep 29, 2009)

It is possible that there may be a coating on the fabric itself. Sometimes you can spray methylene chloride on the print area to remove this coating prior to heat application. I suggest you try the polyester/spandex combination. We will conduct some testing & share the results. At this time, EasyWeed Stretch is the only product we have to offer.


----------



## Wynnieswhim (Aug 30, 2013)

I was wondering if there is a Siser glitter stretch? I'm having a lot of cheer teams wanting drifit or stretchy tanks with glitter and I have had trouble with the glitter cracking if there is too much stretch of the fabric.


----------



## KathleenS (Sep 29, 2009)

I am sorry, at this time we do not offer a stretchy glitter. Visit our website, Heat Transfer Materials Manufacturer to see all the materials we do offer.


----------



## amyo11 (Oct 27, 2010)

KathleenS said:


> It is possible that there may be a coating on the fabric itself. Sometimes you can spray methylene chloride on the print area to remove this coating prior to heat application. I suggest you try the polyester/spandex combination. We will conduct some testing & share the results. At this time, EasyWeed Stretch is the only product we have to offer.


Thanks, I will and let you know how the poly spandex works out.


----------



## schenk (Jul 16, 2007)

Everyone has their favorite materials, we use between 30-100 meter flex a month, been doing this stuff for about 10 years, siser easyweed stretch is the best material ever. We dont print any sports shirts just cotton. Best is to warm up tne material before peeling the sheet. After pressing its peels hot of the shirt and i do 5 seconds after press. This material washes really the best of all materials we wash tested, its peels super easy if warm, you can cut super small designs of up to 2pt, its matt and doesnt smell. Oh and its very bright and quite cheap. It really is the best flex ever. 
The only problem is that there are not so many colors. I really wish that they will make this product in some more modrn colours, like a mint green, neon blue, perhaps a couple of pastel colors. Or some gradients like you see from the chinese manufacturers. I just hope that in the near future a material comes that looks more like a waterbased ink and can be pressed at normal temperatures. It must be possible.


----------



## XstreamGraffiX (Mar 19, 2011)

KathleenS said:


> Spandex & Lycra are synthetic materials of nylon or polyester & Spandex.. The percentages of each of these can vary, this is why we recommend testing. Did you use med-firm pressure & wait 24 hours before laundering? Fell free to contact me direct & I will help you. Kathleen Servais 440-665-5576
> 
> Happy Printing!!


Can this be layered?


----------



## KathleenS (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes, EasyWeed Stretch can be layered. Please keep in mind that adding layers can slightly affect the stretchability as you now added an adhesive between the layers. It still will stretch but not to the same extent as one layer.

Layering & mixing the different materials has become very popular. I created a wash testing document that has every Siser material layered with all combinations. This is a great reference if you wish to apply more than one layer. Please feel free to contact me if you have any questions about this.

Now let's go have some fun & make some $$$$.


----------



## SusanF (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi: I am trying to add some interest to lycra dance leotard for my daughter. I am not doing this as a business, just as a mom.

I purchased a piece of Easy Weed Stretch in silver. I don't have a vinyl cutter or press. Can I cut shapes out with an exacto blade and leave the clear layer to hold everything together while ironing it on the garment? Or can I cut out the shape with scissors? We have an extra matching skirt with trunks attached that I plan to experiment on before attempting the leotard. We are not sure of the shapes that we want, possibly a feather or celtic swirls or just curvey random lines, whichever works best.

I will also be adding rhinestones to the leotard, probably gluing them on with E600. I have tried hotfix rhinestones but they peel off of lycra. I'll be using rhinestones on the straps and probably outlining whatever vinyl shapes that we use.

I have used the silver glitter transfer vinyl to make glitter bows for the dance team an was successful using only scissors and a home iron, but those were straight strips in 2 1/4" width. I am hesitant to try curvey lines, or thin lines but I need to figure out how to do this.
Any help is greatly appreciated.
SF


----------

